# Total CF Strength



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Mon, 27 Nov 2000 22:17:27 -0500*
--------------B1D9A3FB12353DE26D36A3C1
Hey guys, I am doing a paper on the  comparative  between Australian and
Canadian military policies
and I can‘t get any data about the total strength of ours forces  Three
branches, reserve and civilian 
Anyone has data for the year 99-00???
jf
--------------B1D9A3FB12353DE26D36A3C1
 name="menicucci.vcf"
 filename="menicucci.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
adr:
version:2.1
notequoted-printable:THE SOLDIER=0D=0A                                     By Charles M. Province=0D=0A=0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, not the reporter, who has given us=0D=0A             freedom of the press. =0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, not the poet, who has given us=0D=0A             freedom of speech. =0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, not the campus organizer, who has=0D=0A             given us the freedom to demonstrate. =0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, not the lawyer, who has given us the=0D=0A             right to a fair trial. =0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, who salutes the flag, who serves=0D=0A             under the flag, and whose coffin is draped by the flag,=0D=0A             who allows the protester to burn the flag. 
end:vcard
--------------B1D9A3FB12353DE26D36A3C1--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 30 Nov 2000 21:54:18 -0000*
J-F - What briefly have you found so far? I‘m guessing the Aussies are 
much more heavily invested in defense than we are As is almost every 
industrialized nation, or so it seems!, but I could, of course, be wrong.
- Joan
----Original Message Follows----
From: Jean-Francois Menicucci 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Total CF strenght
Date: Mon, 27 Nov 2000 22:17:27 -0500
Hey guys, I am doing a paper on the  comparative  between Australian and
Canadian military policies
and I can‘t get any data about the total strength of ours forces  Three
branches, reserve and civilian 
Anyone has data for the year 99-00???
jf
>
_____________________________________________________________________________________
Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download :  http://explorer.msn.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Thu, 30 Nov 2000 19:27:32 -0500*
--------------3305A1FD684412AB01942534
well Us we have in total with the civil around 103 000  expected  personel for 31 000
000 citizens
the Aussie have 94 000 personel for 19 millions
they spend 1.9 of the GDP compared to us at 1.7
etc etc etc...
compared to us well the aussie spend more money per capita, I even sent my essay to a
friend from the
4RAR cdo, so he can stop complaining.
"Joan O. Arc" wrote:
> J-F - What briefly have you found so far? I‘m guessing the Aussies are
> much more heavily invested in defense than we are As is almost every
> industrialized nation, or so it seems!, but I could, of course, be wrong.
>
> - Joan
>
> ----Original Message Follows----
> From: Jean-Francois Menicucci 
> Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> Subject: Total CF strenght
> Date: Mon, 27 Nov 2000 22:17:27 -0500
>
> Hey guys, I am doing a paper on the  comparative  between Australian and
> Canadian military policies
> and I can‘t get any data about the total strength of ours forces  Three
> branches, reserve and civilian 
> Anyone has data for the year 99-00???
>
> jf
> >
>
> _____________________________________________________________________________________
> Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download :  http://explorer.msn.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------3305A1FD684412AB01942534
 name="menicucci.vcf"
 filename="menicucci.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
adr:
version:2.1
notequoted-printable:THE SOLDIER=0D=0A                                     By Charles M. Province=0D=0A=0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, not the reporter, who has given us=0D=0A             freedom of the press. =0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, not the poet, who has given us=0D=0A             freedom of speech. =0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, not the campus organizer, who has=0D=0A             given us the freedom to demonstrate. =0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, not the lawyer, who has given us the=0D=0A             right to a fair trial. =0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, who salutes the flag, who serves=0D=0A             under the flag, and whose coffin is draped by the flag,=0D=0A             who allows the protester to burn the flag. 
end:vcard
--------------3305A1FD684412AB01942534--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary* on *Fri, 1 Dec 2000 00:47:11 -0500*
DND Numbers for summer 2000 from annexes to the report on Ethical Values in
DND:
I guess these are Reg Force numbers only. If the math doesn‘t work out -
don‘t blame me    :
Military personnel - 58,412
By Component:
Air - 13,775
Land - 19,732
Navy - 9097
NDHQ - 15,970 includes all NDHQ groups and CFRETS
Note: CFRETS = Canadian Forces Recruiting Education and Training Systems
By rank:
Sr offrs - 4017
Jr Offr - 8724
Sr NCM - 12150
Jr NCM - 33467
By Gender:
Male - 52,062
Female - 6350
By First Official Language:
English - 42,536
French - 16,211
DND Civilian Personnel - 17,585
Mike
The Regimental Rogue
 http://regimenatalrogue.tripod.com 
2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Todd Harris" <harris@nortelnetworks.com>* on *Fri, 1 Dec 2000 08:55:29 -0500*
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
So what this shows is that approx 1/2 of the total DND personnel pool is
either NDHQ or civies?
Todd Harris 
DND Numbers for summer 2000 from annexes to the report on Ethical Values in
DND:
I guess these are Reg Force numbers only. If the math doesn‘t work out -
don‘t blame me    :
Military personnel - 58,412
By Component:
Air - 13,775
Land - 19,732
Navy - 9097
NDHQ - 15,970 includes all NDHQ groups and CFRETS
Note: CFRETS = Canadian Forces Recruiting Education and Training Systems
By rank:
Sr offrs - 4017
Jr Offr - 8724
Sr NCM - 12150
Jr NCM - 33467
By Gender:
Male - 52,062
Female - 6350
By First Official Language:
English - 42,536
French - 16,211
DND Civilian Personnel - 17,585
Mike
The Regimental Rogue
 http://regimenatalrogue.tripod.com 
2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
RE: Total CF Strength
So what this shows is that approx 1/2 of the total DND personnel pool is either NDHQ or civies?
Todd Harris 
DND Numbers for summer 2000 from annexes to the report on Ethical Values in
DND:
I guess these are Reg Force numbers only. If the math doesn‘t work out -
don‘t blame me :
Military personnel - 58,412
By Component:
Air - 13,775
Land - 19,732
Navy - 9097
NDHQ - 15,970 includes all NDHQ groups and CFRETS
Note: CFRETS = Canadian Forces Recruiting Education and Training Systems
By rank:
Sr offrs - 4017
Jr Offr - 8724
Sr NCM - 12150
Jr NCM - 33467
By Gender:
Male - 52,062
Female - 6350
By First Official Language:
English - 42,536
French - 16,211
DND Civilian Personnel - 17,585
Mike
The Regimental Rogue
 http://regimenatalrogue.tripod.com 
2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line quotunsubscribe army-listquot in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"William J <andy> Anderson" <aanderson@sk.sympatico.ca>* on *Fri, 01 Dec 2000 09:46:13 -0700*
I have never understood the terms Jr NCM and Sr NCM. I thought that Non
Commissioned Members comprise Jr NCOs, Sn. NCOs and Warrant Officers. Would
a Cpl with 20 years service be a Sr NCM?
???
arte et marte
anderson sends:
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jay Paton <jazscam@netscape.net>* on * 1 Dec 00 09:53:33 PST*
Is their any info about the PRes or is that included.
J
"Todd Harris"  wrote:
> --------------------------------------------- 
>Attachment: 
>MIME Type:multipart/alternative 
> --------------------------------------------- 
So what this shows is that approx 1/2 of the total DND personnel pool is
either NDHQ or civies?
Todd Harris 
DND Numbers for summer 2000 from annexes to the report on Ethical Values in
DND:
I guess these are Reg Force numbers only. If the math doesn‘t work out -
don‘t blame me    :
Military personnel - 58,412
By Component:
Air - 13,775
Land - 19,732
Navy - 9097
NDHQ - 15,970 includes all NDHQ groups and CFRETS
Note: CFRETS = Canadian Forces Recruiting Education and Training Systems
By rank:
Sr offrs - 4017
Jr Offr - 8724
Sr NCM - 12150
Jr NCM - 33467
By Gender:
Male - 52,062
Female - 6350
By First Official Language:
English - 42,536
French - 16,211
DND Civilian Personnel - 17,585
Mike
The Regimental Rogue
 http://regimenatalrogue.tripod.com 
2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
____________________________________________________________________
Get your own FREE, personal Netscape WebMail account today at  http://home.netscape.com/webmail 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 01 Dec 2000 23:42:57 -0000*
Thanks!
----Original Message Follows----
From: Jean-Francois Menicucci 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: Total CF strenght
Date: Thu, 30 Nov 2000 19:27:32 -0500
well Us we have in total with the civil around 103 000  expected  personel 
for 31 000
000 citizens
the Aussie have 94 000 personel for 19 millions
they spend 1.9 of the GDP compared to us at 1.7
etc etc etc...
compared to us well the aussie spend more money per capita, I even sent my 
essay to a
friend from the
4RAR cdo, so he can stop complaining.
"Joan O. Arc" wrote:
 > J-F - What briefly have you found so far? I‘m guessing the Aussies are
 > much more heavily invested in defense than we are As is almost every
 > industrialized nation, or so it seems!, but I could, of course, be 
wrong.
 >
 > - Joan
 >
 > ----Original Message Follows----
 > From: Jean-Francois Menicucci 
 > Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
 > To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
 > Subject: Total CF strenght
 > Date: Mon, 27 Nov 2000 22:17:27 -0500
 >
 > Hey guys, I am doing a paper on the  comparative  between Australian 
and
 > Canadian military policies
 > and I can‘t get any data about the total strength of ours forces  Three
 > branches, reserve and civilian 
 > Anyone has data for the year 99-00???
 >
 > jf
 > >
 >
 > 
_____________________________________________________________________________________
 > Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download : 
 http://explorer.msn.com 
 >
 > --------------------------------------------------------
 > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
 > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
 > message body.
>
_____________________________________________________________________________________
Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download :  http://explorer.msn.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Fri, 01 Dec 2000 19:22:44 -0500*
--------------746EB937803F1BC68E51B0DD
well there alot more, but I am short of time, I may email some of the result later?
jeff
"Joan O. Arc" wrote:
> Thanks!
>
> ----Original Message Follows----
> From: Jean-Francois Menicucci 
> Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> Subject: Re: Total CF strenght
> Date: Thu, 30 Nov 2000 19:27:32 -0500
>
> well Us we have in total with the civil around 103 000  expected  personel
> for 31 000
> 000 citizens
> the Aussie have 94 000 personel for 19 millions
> they spend 1.9 of the GDP compared to us at 1.7
> etc etc etc...
>
> compared to us well the aussie spend more money per capita, I even sent my
> essay to a
> friend from the
> 4RAR cdo, so he can stop complaining.
>
> "Joan O. Arc" wrote:
>
>  > J-F - What briefly have you found so far? I‘m guessing the Aussies are
>  > much more heavily invested in defense than we are As is almost every
>  > industrialized nation, or so it seems!, but I could, of course, be
> wrong.
>  >
>  > - Joan
>  >
>  > ----Original Message Follows----
>  > From: Jean-Francois Menicucci 
>  > Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>  > To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>  > Subject: Total CF strenght
>  > Date: Mon, 27 Nov 2000 22:17:27 -0500
>  >
>  > Hey guys, I am doing a paper on the  comparative  between Australian
> and
>  > Canadian military policies
>  > and I can‘t get any data about the total strength of ours forces  Three
>  > branches, reserve and civilian 
>  > Anyone has data for the year 99-00???
>  >
>  > jf
>  > >
>  >
>  >
> _____________________________________________________________________________________
>  > Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download :
>  http://explorer.msn.com 
>  >
>  > --------------------------------------------------------
>  > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>  > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>  > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>  > message body.
> >
>
> _____________________________________________________________________________________
> Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download :  http://explorer.msn.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------746EB937803F1BC68E51B0DD
 name="menicucci.vcf"
 filename="menicucci.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
adr:
version:2.1
notequoted-printable:THE SOLDIER=0D=0A                                     By Charles M. Province=0D=0A=0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, not the reporter, who has given us=0D=0A             freedom of the press. =0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, not the poet, who has given us=0D=0A             freedom of speech. =0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, not the campus organizer, who has=0D=0A             given us the freedom to demonstrate. =0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, not the lawyer, who has given us the=0D=0A             right to a fair trial. =0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, who salutes the flag, who serves=0D=0A             under the flag, and whose coffin is draped by the flag,=0D=0A             who allows the protester to burn the flag. 
end:vcard
--------------746EB937803F1BC68E51B0DD--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

